

An App that loves your boobs? Yeah you read it right. - saiana
http://www.sizemapp.com/en/

======
followkim
I've used this, very useful!

~~~
holyjaw
> "You agree to register with Sizem and receive the Sizem newsletter."

This sounds ominous; what sort of email have you received? Annoying, spammy,
buy-our-stuff stuff, or actually useful?

~~~
OldCoder
I can't address the email issue directly. But I know the person behind the
product. She's always struck me as sincere. If there was an issue with email I
believe she'd be responsive.

~~~
saiana
You get an email with the sizes the calculator calculated for future reference
when they are needed and once the product launches you will be notified. We
probably worded it bad, we're not native speakers :) But we're not going to
spam folks.

